# Three 2yr old female rats in Southampton



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

We were asked at my local vets to take these girls in as their previous owner could no longer afford them, nor did she have the time for them anymore.

We are looking for an experienced home for these three girls. They deserve plenty of attention and TLC in their golden years. All three girls are very small and very lively for their age! One has a slight wheeze that will be investigated prior to rehoming but may prove to be scarring rather then infection. New owners need to be aware that these girls may wheeze off and on due to having lived on sawdust. They are in quarantine at the moment and the earliest they will be available will be 30th June, only healthy rats will be rehomed.

We may be able to rehome two as a pair if required but will not be rehoming any single.

They are currently in the Southampton area and can be delivered locally. Requests can be made for a rat train for prospective homes further afield.

Loretta









Jemima









Bubbles


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These girls have been reserved pending a medical assessment on Thursday


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Their assessment went okay, short term AB's for one but as a 'just in case' measure rather then anything sinister. And dermisol for a scratch on another that isn't healing quick enough.

Not bad given their age


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These girls went to their new home today


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

yay, bless them


----------

